# Is my pup long hair?



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

Not that I have anything against long hair GSDs, I just have my preference. Clutch, 12 weeks old, seems to have a fluffier coat than most; more fluffy than Czar, his litter mate! I'm hoping these pix work, let me know what you think! Oh, and one of his littermates was DEFINITELY a long hair pup. Her hair was probably twice as long as Clutch's and she had a "poof" on top of her head 

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll207/hethir/Hethismemcard018.jpg

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll207/hethir/Hethismemcard019.jpg
Clutch is on the left, Czar to the right

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll207/hethir/Heathersmemcard261.jpg


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, I see now that it just displayed a link to my picture. Can anyone tell me how to get the picture directly onto my post?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmmm....I don't think a long coat. Probably a plush stock coat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Posi&clutchOh, I see now that it just displayed a link to my picture. Can anyone tell me how to get the picture directly onto my post?


use the img code which is the last of the 4 codes on photobucket.

and for your other question - neither of the pups look coated.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah I don't think a long coat either


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's very cute and no I don't think he'll be a long coat - not enough fur on his ears and the crown of his adorable little head.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Not a longcoat. This is Keefer at 13 weeks old - note all the excess hair in and around the ears:










It's a much better indicator than body hair since they all have puppy fuzz at that age, and until their adult coat starts to grow in it's not that different than a standard coat pup.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

this is my boy at 9/10 wks old and he is 4 now a long coat, I do not think yours is a long coat


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

I appreciate all of your input! I don't want any of you to think I have anything against long coats; all of your dogs certainly are gorgeous!!


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

What exactly is a plush stock coat?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Stock coat is what you would see on most german shepherds. Plush means a fluffier or thicker than usual. There's also close coat which is a dog who's less fluffy than a stock coat. Then there's something about lacking an undercoat but I don't get that part!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

My pup and his parents have plush stock coats. My boys coat hasn't filled out yet since he is only 8 months old- but here is a photo of his father- Amigo (your boy looks a lot like mine did at the same age) Clutch is adorable


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I just had the same question posted on another thread about my own pup, here is the thread: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post816081

I received a lot of great input from others, you might be interested in it as well. By the way your pup is adorable!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Both my dogs are long coats - Both looked different than yours but one was more "fluffy" as in "coat akimbo" type puppy coat, the other's coat as a pup was much closer to a standard than your pup shows. 

Time will tell.


----------

